# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2020

## spellbee2

Source: Wikipedia

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself. _(DropTherapy)_
*Basic Task ii* - Read the newspaper and recall one of the stories you read. _(priceleecushing)_

*Advanced Task i* - Walk across a High wire and then dive into a small glass of water. _(Lauraw)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Pick up your phone, and just say "hello?" Someone will answer. If so, tell the person to open a portal and teleport you to them so you can meet them in person. See if they can. If you successfully get teleported\transported, Where did you land? Who was the person? _(Nefets)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Go to the moon, put rockets on it and make it loose orbit and watch it exploding the earth. _(Nikakwa)_


*JANUARY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Eat some food. Does it taste like it does in real life?
5. Look at the sky. Are there clouds, stars?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Pinch yourself. (It's not always a great RC, but still fun to do)

----------


## FryingMan

TOTm has always helped me get lucid in the past, some of my best and longest LDs have been multiple task TOTMs LDs -- I'm working on getting back into serious dreaming, so I'll start visualizing these tasks!

----------


## LighrkVader

Im in! January Fourth resolution to do all the tasks!

----------


## Lang

Good Luck everyone!!  ::D:

----------


## VagalTone

Basic task i

Semilucid: summoned a DC to appear on the corner of the door and asked him to tell me something about me i didn´t know.i can't recall exactly what he said, as the dream was long, but i remember not feeling particularly excited about it, i asked him again and the same feeling of "humm, who cares ?"

Anyway, this basic task can provide interesting experiences. I expect to try it again

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii (Completed)_: 




[Advanced Task ii][Pick up your phone, and just say "hello?" Someone will answer. If so, tell the person to open a portal and teleport you to them so you can meet them in person. See if they can. If you successfully get teleported\transported, Where did you land? Who was the person? (Nefets)] - [success] Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-5-2020-88529/
Lucid task: The dream took place at someone's house that I didn't know. Somehow it felt like I was at school. I think the owner may have been Aunt Kitty because I remember that she was there in the dream. I briefly saw her. Then just like that, she was gone. I sat at a table next to a guy that smelt like he didn't shower in years. I tried to keep my distance from him. I recall that I didn't make much eye contact with the other students in the class because I was so busy taking notes. Besides, I was more of an introvert in the dream than anything. I heard someone joke and said that I was a hermit. All I wanted to do is to get my work done. Then get going.
Then the bell rung.
The room reminded me of one of the classrooms in high school. It was small that consist of 18 people. There was a couch in the corner that appeared out of nowhere. It looked like someone had thrown a plain white sheet on the couch. People appear out of nowhere and sat on the couch. They all looked like they were in their early to late '30s.
We had just finished up Trigonometry and I was getting ready to leave the room, when I noticed that Lauren Berry's sister, Jessica was standing at the doorway talking to her husband. I got up and was putting stuff in my backpack. The smelly DC left by then. I turned my back to them. I could feel their eyes burn through me like I was the worst person in the room. They didn't like me in real life. That somehow found its way into my subconscious. It felt so annoying in the dream.
Then enter the other me, my clone. This DC was wearing a white sweatshirt with blue jeans. That was something that I would wear around the house. Then again, it felt like I was back in college. I recall that my other self's hair was a mess but, other than that, they looked like they were well-rested.
At this point, I felt that I was briefly was just observing, in the dream as I watched my other-self walk over and took a seat on one of the white couches next to a guy who looked like Bill Hader. Boothy, Kevin and Aaron Wolf were seated there too. Of course some of them, I knew personally, in real life. 
I recall that I watched in disbelief as my double conversed with these other people. In the dream, everyone seemed to be busy talking to each other to even really noticed that I was still there. Everyone was too busy watching the other me in the room as they seem more entertaining. I felt a little jealous because my friends were there with my other self but, I felt too lazy to say anything.
I felt like I wanted to leave to go home.
Then all of a sudden, a figure walked in the blurry room. When they did so, I was shocked. "Another one of me?" I thought to myself. How many, ME- ME(S) are there?" My stupid mind didn't question that I was dreaming at this moment. This clone of me was well dressed. It was like they were going to an Award Show or something like that. People seemed to gravitate to this version of me. They seemed to light up the room, in my dream. I, myself, thought was nauseating seeing this version of me. The music seemed to play softly in the background.
I was the original one, I think, in the dream? I was wearing a hat on my head so, no one would see me. I just wanted to be invisible at that moment. 
You know, I've found out, in one of my dreams once, that I was a clone. When I did, it felt like I was lost in this world. Hell, in another dream, I gave birth to twin adult clones of myself once. That was just downright painful and weird. Not kidding. So, I should be used to it. 
The room was buzzing with people talking. You could get lost in a room like this. 
All of a sudden, this better dress self version of me looked at me, turned and looked at my other double, in confusion. 
My clone yelled out loud, "They look like me??!"
 I face-palmed as I tried my face from the crowd. Too late everyone noticed me, I guess? 
Then there was this Dream Character some random person, in my dream. I didn't see their faces, came over and starting kissing my other-self in front of everyone. I recall that I felt like, "What the fuck?! That is gross. Get a room!" However, In reality, I decided to just leave that room. 
I was now wandering around the house. At one point, I dropped my Olive green-color book bag on one of the couches in the house. It looked like it was built in colonial times. It reminded me of my teacher, Kathy Mathews's house when I was in grade school. The wallboard looked like weathered gray pine. That made it feel like I was in a barn but, not really. 
I was now wandering around the house. At one point, I dropped my Olive green-color book bag on one of the couches in the house. It looked like it was built in colonial times. It reminded me of my teacher, Kathy Mathews's house when I was in grade school. The wallboard looked like weathered gray pine. That made it feel like I was in a barn but, not really. 
In the house, there was an old colonial wood-burning fireplace that made it smell like ashes. I remember that there were old antiques of various things that were hung on the walls. There was this very old spinning wheel near the fireplace. It looked like it was recently used. On the floor next to it, there was a bag full of raw lambswool. 
The windows in the house, in the dream, were very big. The color of the trim was blue. There was a weird sound. I turned to look at one of the windows. The window frame was slightly bigger than all the others. The window shade opened, a woman stepped down from the window, I assumed that it was a bathroom. She was shaving her face. I was shocked. I stood there with my mouth opened for a few seconds. Then I thought, perhaps someone was playing a trick on me or was I just seeing things. Then I climbed up on the sill thinking it was a door of some kind but, it wasn't. No, it was just a window. I fell backward and hit my head. 
When I came too, I thought, "What the hell of a way to step out of the bathroom. Where am I?"
My head hurt. The scene had changed and I was no longer in an old colonial. I was now on a street corner. I was laying against a building. At first, I thought it was the city of Prague because I recall that I visit there in one of my last dreams that I had about being a spy but, then everything morphed and I remember there were some weird flashes of light. The blinding light made me feel sick. Then I noticed that the sky was all wrong. Some of the ground was like a multi-colored jello. 
Yet, in other places, there were flashes of my memory that were projected like in solid structures. My head still hurt. Strange screams surrounded me and self-doubt plagued me. I tried to ignore the persistent sound and bad memories.
I recall that I started to float as the bright flashing and psychedelic colors, the red, silver and black strings of reality that twisted, formed, crystallized and broke apart at the slightest touch, the smallest glance, the most fleeting memory. I remembered the rigid, yet flowing shapes of these mirror-like molecules that reflected everything at me, from the deepest stitch of my clothes in the dream to the thin green strings of muscle that made up my irises. I could remember the feeling as if with every second that passed, My body pressed further into myself as I watched the place that I was in, tear myself apart molecule by molecule, before placing them back together again. 
I recall thinking, "Am I in hell?"
I remembered it all, but only in bits and pieces. When I tried to remember the journey all at once, it became a bright, never-ending hallucination that blinded me with color and white and gray and even hues that I have never thought to have existed.
I wondered at this point if I was dreaming? I recall that I pushed one of my fingers through the palm of my other hand. I remember thinking to myself, "It may take a bit of effort, but if you're dreaming it will go through as if you were a hologram or made of jello." So, I did and now I knew that I was dreaming. I was now grounded, again. 
I looked around. I felt like I was a stranger in a strange land. Then it started to rain as I was walking along the street. I thought about how should get out of this place. This was when I recall that could try to do a task of the month. What is the best task that could help me in this situation?I walked a mile before I realized that I could try to do Nafet's task to transport somewhere else. This was when I decided to take my cell phone out of my pocket. I was like, "That will solve the problem of being lost." I put the cell phone to my ear and I said, "hello?" Someone answered but, then hung up on me. 
I said, "Hello?" again. This time someone answered. I recall asking politely for them to open a portal because I was lost. Just like that, I was transported to them. Honestly, It felt like I was getting sucked into a vortex at the moment. When I landed I felt a bit light-headed. I was now back at that old colonial house, like at the beginning of the dream but, my timeline was a little different. Yes, success!! I said, rather out loud. 
Who was the person? The person was Katie M. To best described Caitlin, she looks a lot like Elizabeth Olsen and bit like Hilary Duff mixed-together. She has red hair. In the dream, she seemed shorter than she is in real life. She gave me a look like she would kill me if she had a chance. It was like she was saying, "Come any closer I will kill you." So out of respect, I just walked away. 
I lost lucidity at this point, and I was now, I wandered downstairs to the basement to one of the classrooms. There I found my backpack. However, It looked like it has to mean opened. I remember saying, "No! Shit! Fuck!! 
then I woke up.



The grammar is not that great at the moment... Sorry! Extremely busy... *Past out*

----------


## Lang

I _FAILED_ because a dream character punched me in the face!  I tried to do a Task Of The Month but, a dream character punched me in the face before the DC, could answer the question that I asked. 

*Does anyone have any orange slices??!* 


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself. (DropTherapy)(FAILED)_: 




Lucid Task (FAILED): I was in a crowded Superstore, I believe that it was something like Target. It felt like it was about 3:00 pm. We had just stepped out of the pouring rain and we were heading towards the pet section to pick up some food for my mom's birds. 
A little kid was screaming there was endless chatter. I could hear the elevator music playing on the speakers. 
As I was walking through the store, I happened to see someone that I knew from school, Lauren B. She looked like she was shopping alone, so, I waved at her and asked her how she was doing. It felt like a nice exchange for once. Usually, we would see each other in my dreams and she would just stare at me. This would make me hesitant to approach her. We had a little falling out in real life. 
This dream I felt like I seemed happier and I guess I am.
I think I feel like I'm in a better place in my life mentally. Or at least in my dream. 
Then I thought, "I'm Dreaming." 
This was when I thought I would do the task of the month and Ask someone something about myself. However, right before she could answer that Lucid Task question when this guy started screaming at someone to never talk to his wife again!!! I thought it was yelling at the guy behind me. 
This guy was about the same height as me. He had curly dirty blond hair. To think about it, he looked a lot like Nick Chinlund who starred in such movies as "Con-Air" and guest-starred on the TV, "General Hospital" as Mickey Diamond. 
He was wearing a white t-shirt under a tan button-down shirt. He was wearing dark denim blue jeans with a dark belt. The belt buckle, that had a bull on it. He had dark brown, men's work boots. 
I turned to Lauren to ask again. This time, I was facing away from the angry dream character and I was now facing the shelves at the end of the looking for the bird food. 
All of a sudden, I could feel a hand on my left shoulder, I spun around! Before I could fully react, I felt a right hook made its contact with my face. Next thing I knew I was on the ground and this guy was on top of me punching me. My nose was bleeding, I could feel my head was throbbing. Everyone screaming. Lauren crying and trying to pull the guy off me. 
No longer lucid. I don't think Lauren's husband looks like that guy, in real life. I think he wouldn't act like that. Besides, he was in the Military and he would have probably killed me. We were rolling on the ground punching each other. 
My nose was bleeding. He was still screaming at me. I recall poking him in the eye. "Stay away from my wife!!" He yelled.
Finally, the police came to break up. "What the hell did I ever do to him?" I yelled. 
Then the next thing I knew, I was in the hospital staring at a wall mirror looking at my cuts and bruises. 
Then I woke up.




Link to DJ provided here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-12-2020-88571/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I'm in too. want to atleast get 2 tasks done. had some spontaneous lucids the last weeks and I want to get back to practice.
I actually attempted basic 1 one time but I think I didn't get an answer... 
the other times I didn't remember the tasks... 
but I will post soon some attempts. 

good luck everyone!

----------


## Lang

> I'm in too. want to at least get 2 tasks done. had some spontaneous lucids the last weeks and I want to get back to practice.
> I actually attempted basic 1 one time but I think I didn't get an answer... 
> the other times I didn't remember the tasks... ��
> but I will post soon some attempts. 
> 
> good luck everyone!



Good luck, RelaxAndDream!! You got this!  :wink2:  You can do this!!  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Don't mind me. 



*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_ : 




Basic Task ii Read the Newspaper, (priceleecushing)(Complete)]:  WILD. I was laying on my back with my eyes closed in my bed. I worked on my breathing and staying still. I felt relaxed and at peace as I could feel a strong vibration. I could hear a sound that sounded like a low-frequency humming, rumbling noise that to seem to get louder and louder. Sometimes, not always, I would feel like my throat was dry and then I would start coughing. Not this time. Then just like that, it got quiet again. I recall just not doing too much. Then I rolled over to my left side. I knew that I successfully WILD then I went on.
This is when I decided to change scenes. It was winter. I was now, in school. I recall that the room was a little distorted and cold, in the dream. It was cloudy and just felt dull outside. It felt like one of those days when you wanted to just crawl back into bed and back to sleep. It felt like I was young again. I recall that I was sitting at a table on a far wall in the back room. I was in homeroom. It was a break and everyone went outside. I recall that Mrs. Benten was there. Normally, she would be in the front office. She's not a teacher. She was there, I needed to finish up on some overdue homework and nobody what there to help me? I don't know. It's not like I needed help in the dream.
I watched her looked up at the clock and then at her watch. She looked over to me and said with a dry tone, "Go over to box #35 and 36. Yesterday, you were out and you missed the Secret Santa. Excuse me." She got up and went out of the room for a moment.
I got up and went to the boxes that she was talking about. I came to the clear glass tesseract cubes that were resting on the desks that morphed into boxes that had loads of cash in them. For what? At first, I was shocked and I recall thinking maybe she said, "25??" or "26??" Because this is a lot of money and I didn't know what the hell this means. I didn't want to touch the money.
While I was waiting for her to come back into the room. I decided to do the Basic task: Read the Newspaper, (priceleecushing) so I did. There was a story about a kid who got hit by a snowplow. Apparently, it was a snow day in the Queen City. There was a lot of snow that fell that week. Some kid name Reph Smarkisicki was playing on the side of the street building snow tunneled and then fell asleep. When the snowplow went by, the kid was hit and killed. A bloody mess. It was a terrible story. I remember after I was done reading the story, I had tears rolling down my cheeks.




Link to DJ provided here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-17-2020-88647/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

completed basic Task I - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself.


*Spoiler* for _Basic I success_ : 



I talk to a friend, she gets kicked out of her therapy because she said something that the guy didn't like. we talk about it and that he can't do it etc. at the beginning we are in a street behind a house. but the scenery changes and suddenly I sit in a chair and she is talking. I notice that I'm fuxkin high in mid air over a sea or a river. I get lucid and do a nose pinch. I am a little confused because I feel like I just got to sleep and it's too early to dream but the rc confirms it has to be a dream. 
so I let me fall down and feel the sensation until I splash into the water inbetween some rocks. it needs some time until I reach the surfice again. I fly slowly up again and my fiend is gone. the scenery changed a bit and now I see a roof of a house and a girl nearly naked sun bathing in a short bikini. I fly there to see if I can have some happy time. I look her in the face and it turns me of so I feel like I can use my lucid time with something better. my best friend suddenly appears out of a door and I talk to him,remebering the totm. I ask him if he can tell me something about me I don't know but he says he doesn't now anything. I tell him he knows me very well and it doesn't have to be super profoundly. he mumbles something that remindes me of a quote of a Bible or something and I ask him "what?" and he answers: " you know how to make a very tasty "red groats" (a red fruit dessert, I never made before). well good enough I think. we keep walking over a bridge and I try to remember the advanced task. after some time I remember and put my hand in my pocket to suck a cellphone. it works and I hold a very very old phone in M hand. I push the call button but get woken up by the sound of the fridge... 




so sadly I couldn't do the advanced task with the cell phone. sounds really interesting. I will try again the next time I get lucid 😉

----------


## Lang

Awesome!! Keep up the great work!!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> completed basic Task I - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself.



Congrats!
 No lucids for me yet.   I've only recently dialed my practice up closer to where it should be (proper day and night work), so I'm hoping the LDs will start popping up in a week or two.   I find there's generally a several-week to a month lag between high intent and the beginning of LDs...

----------


## VagalTone

I am not sure what is suggested in the bonus task. Is it supposed for the rockets to reach and explode the earth ? Does the moon lose orbit from the backwards energy of the rockets ?  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Both Basic tasks are completed.
Both Advance tasks are Completed. 



*Spoiler* for _The task of the month: Basic Task i - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself._: 



[LUCID TASK COMPLETED] (DropTherapy)]
The task of the month: Basic Task i - Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself. (DropTherapy) My sister asked me if my bathroom was cleaned. I told her no, it was a mess. Then she wanted me to watch her dogs. The dogs were different in the dream. They were not the dogs she owns in real life. Then I went out of the door but, it was now a mall and I knew that I WAS dreaming. I recall that Rob Marciano was there who challenged a duel. I asked him the task of the month question and he told me that that I am Dehydrated. I need to drink more water.
Then I was busy carrying a pot of hot coals then I was challenged to walk on hot coals. I did.
Woke up.


Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-27-2020-88685/

AND 

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-28-2020-88691/

_TOTY #4 Lucid Task [Space UFO: [SUCCESS] and [Basic Task i ][Ask someone from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself. (DropTherapy)] [SUCCESS]][COMPLETED]]_
Lucid: It was evening, I think it was October. The sky was clear. There was no sign of a sunset. I think there was a rare kind of olive plant, in the way of my view. I remember that wind had picked up in the dream. Observed that a woman was standing near a tree on one of the paths. She was a tall dark-haired Dream Character with olive skin. She reminded remind me of Gina from High school, who is tall and wafer-thin. She is a model or she used to model anyways.
Then all of a sudden, I heard a crack and a tree came crashing down on her. Then everything went black.
When I came to, I now floating somewhere in space. I don't know how I got there.
I didn't spacesuit on. I was just floating there. It took moment to realized that I was dreaming because I was breathing on my own. So, I performed an RC. I pushed my thumb through my finger. It went through. I smiled. It felt like butter. Although, to be honest, the fact that I realized that I was breathing in space without suffocating, was enough to realize that I was dreaming. It felt great to know that I wasn't going to die out in space. Or I didn't go and panic. I stayed calm.
Spice its self felt a lot like the voids or the quantum zone, minus the suit or anything. It was like I was a god in the dream.
This was when, in the dream, I decided to do one of the "Task of The Year"! As I was floating upsidedown in space. "Which side is up?"
In the back of the mind, I recall that there was a task that I could do in the space, involved with rescued somebody in a flying saucer.
At first, I didn't know where to start. I thought, "Why don't I summon a tracker on the fly Sauer?" Then I thought, "Even better, why don't I just ask the dream to take me to that place! DUH!!" So I did with my mind.
I transported to the alien mothership. From a distance, the mothership looked like a giant marble. Up close, you see a city the is in layers of Opal and gold.
The aliens looked like humans except when they eat, they eat like a frog. I recall that they spoke in an alien tongue that at first, I didn't understand.
I turned invisible and snuck on board dressed as an alien soldier. The track in my head told me that I was close to the door where my prisoners were. I recall then I decided to phase through the door and get my friend out of there. I could feel myself phasing through the door that seemed to have many layers on it.
The prisoners turned out to be Boothy and Ethan Fleming, both I knew from college. Apparently, they were trapped in here for a while and they looked like they have aged a lot.
I real life, they both look a lot older than me. I recall that freed from their restraints. They were both in one bubble each.
Then I made teleported them back to earth.
I wasn't finished here.
I recalled that I started to lose some of my lucidity. I needed to stop and re-stabilize my dream. I focused on my body. I was still invisible and I used that as a re-stabilizer for my dream.
Then I when on.
I recall that I took a page from Jack-Jack from "The Incredibles", And self-detonated, the whole mother ship was no more.
Than remineralized back on earth, on my neighbor's front lawn near the old rock road, and next to the road.
However, someone was waiting for me.
All of a sudden there was a black car in the park on the side of the road.
It turned out to be the so-called Men In Black. They were there to arrest me.
They never read me any rights. I just got arrested and handcuffed by the Men In Black wanna-be agents. I asked them what did I do? And they told me to shut up or I would be crushed by a tree. Like what happened to that other person, earlier, in the dream. Then they shoved me into the passenger seat.
I felt very angry and very confused because it was a dream but, somehow I think they didn't think so.
The agent lady had blond hair, she looked a lot like that actress, Bridget Everett? The other agent, I didn't see their face.
I was lucky enough to be still lucid. However, the handcuffs and the car prevented me to phase through it and escape. Like a mental block, you know?
I remember thinking, "I had two choices, wake up and end it there, or do another task."
So I decided to do the basic task again and asked them from a dream to tell you something about yourself that you do not know about yourself. (DropTherapy)
They answered with a recorder in their hand, to me,
"Don't be fooled by this creature's beauty with their baby soft, skin and deep hazel eyes."
Me: What the fuck?" Who are you? Do you even know anything about me?"
MIB: " 136" *Into her recorder while driving* "They have a far more superior intellect that must be studied more. *Turns to me and says* "Want us to slice you apart, Molecule by Molecules!!!"
Me: "Look, lady! I'm not an Alien! I'm a Lucid Dreamer!! I was doing a task of the year!!"
MIB: "You are an Alien! Urgent!! This creature is friendly, yet aggressive!! They are 38000 years old, but, look like they are young! And they are a loser!"
Me: "FUCK YOU!!"
MIB: "About to administer 1259 in her recorder." *Turned to me, slapped me across my face, * "Shut up!"
Then I woke up.








*Spoiler* for _[Lucid: Task Of The Month: Advanced Task i -_: 



[Walk across a High wire and then dive into a small glass of water. (Lauraw)][COMPLETED]In my dream, I'm standing at the top of a very tall building. The room is in this restaurant. I'm a server. I have one table then suddenly I have three. I felt overwhelmed that I won't get to all the tables in time. I look over and one table has started cooking their own meal at the table. I believe there was a wok at the table. I recall that they didn't wait for me to take the order or the kitchen to prepare it. This was really was upsetting me. The room is set up for romantic al la carte.
It was dark with candles was only light that illuminated the room. Then I walk out to the balcony with a small bowl of chicken and dumplings soup. I think I tossed it over the edge when I realize there are people sitting at a restaurant at the bottom and it might hit one of them. I can fly so I'm not too worried. Next, I'm literally watching the soup drop in mid-air I guess this is where I'm flying next to it while it drops. I am lucid when I decided to do the Advance Task Of The Month, High wire one.
Next moment, I'm on ground level a few blocks away. It's typical New York busy. It's evening and everything is buzzing. I'm making my way back to the empire state building with soup in hand to deliver to a man sitting at the bottom at a restaurant. Get a new bowl. Then I made a glass of water appear in my hand. I knelt down and placed the glass of water on the ground. This when I flew up and right through another building. The feeling of going through stuff always been so strange for me. The texted of the walls feels airier and very hard to describe.
Then I was once again, I knew on top of a building again. So, I recall that the made a high-wire appear out of nowhere by waving my hands as you would see in the Karate Kid movies. 
"Wax on. Wax off."
By then Crowds have been gathering to see why I stand on the side of a building. At first, I think people thought I was going to commit suicide. Then they realized that I was walking a crossed a high-wire.
When I little, there I used to climb up on my neighbor's barn rafters. The old wooden barn beams were commonly used as support structures in barns and wooden buildings. The barn that I would visit when I was growing up was a fairly large barn about 5 stories. I use to climb on them and use the middle beams, in the build as a balance beam. I also would do handstands and flips. I never fell through. The only times I fell in the barn was when I got stung by yellow Jackets and another time when I fell through the trapdoor that led into the basement. The time that I got stung 60 times, I broke my leg. When fell in the basement, I didn't break anything but, I was bruised and very sore.
In this dream, I walked the high wire then I stopped in the middle and turned. Then I dived and landed in the little glass of water. I bowed. I completed the task.
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-27-2020-88685/

----------


## Lang

Bonus Task Completed with success. *Also, Those who have wings for this month or this year go and vote. The link is here:* 
https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ing-booth.html

Thank you!!

~Lang. 


*Spoiler* for _[BONUS TASK!!_: 



[COMPLETED]]




[Lucid: BONUS TASK!!] [Go to the moon, put rockets on it and make it lose orbit and watch it exploding the earth. (Nikakwa)][COMPLETED]Wild: I slipt into Wild while I slept on my back in my room with my eyes closed in my bed. I worked on my breathing and staying still. I felt relaxed and at peace as I then could feel a strong vibration and I could feel a little SP coming on. I could not move. I didn't panic. I could hear something that sounded like a low-frequency humming, rumbling whooshing noise that to seem to get louder and louder every second. It was almost like something you would hear in the movies? Like a pulsating wave sound, you know? Then I felt the sensation of the room spinning. However, that only lasted for a few seconds. The hypnagogia and SP as well; it's all just a bunch of distracting noise that is best left ignored, or just casually acknowledged as markers on the way to sleep, and your dream (the only thing you should be trying to get to). Then I rolled on to my left side. 
At this point, everything felt heavy. I notice that my clock on my tv said, 7:00 pm but, I knew that was true because this was a Wild.
At first, I had a really hard time getting out of bed. My legs felt like they were tingling or I was trying to stand on leg made of gummies? This didn't long as I remember thinking to myself, "Clarity Now!!" This was so, I can help with the fuzzy feeling that I felt in the dream.
Everything seemed to be a little more clear in the dream. I no longer felt like I was drugged or drunk. Then I went on.
This was when I remember that I have one last task that I needed to do for the "Task Of The Month", the BONUS Task.
I recall that I thought, "Well, I can take a rocket or just teleport to the moon as you would see in the "StarTrek" shows and movies.
I didn't waste time and I just decided to just teleport to the moon. I didn't have a spacesuit on because I knew that I wasn't going die because this is a lucid dream.
In real life, If you were to go without a suit would last about 15 seconds before losing consciousness from lack of oxygen. Oxygen in the rest of your body will also expand. You'll balloon up to twice your normal size, but you won’t explode. Your skin is elastic enough to hold you together.
Any exposed liquid on your body will begin to vaporize. So the surfaces of your tongue and eyes will boil. Without air in your lungs, blood will stop sending oxygen to your brain. I think?
You'll pass out after about 15 seconds. 90 seconds after exposure, you'll die from asphyxiation. It’s also very cold in space. You'll eventually freeze solid.
Depending on where you are in space, this will take 12-26 hours, but if you're close to a star, you'll be burnt to a crisp instead. Either way, your body will remain that way for a long time.
Gut bacteria will start to eat you from the inside out, but not for long, so you will decompose very slowly. You could be floating in space, unchanged, for millions of years.
However, in the dream, I felt confident enough that this wouldn't happen.
Anyways, when I got to the moon, it felt like I imagined. There was no gravity and it felt cold, and not just the temperature. I recall that used a lucid command to make sure that I walk on the moon.
Where I landed, I could see the sun, and a lot of the planets, in the dream. I could see storms on earth. It was sunny in North America, on Earth.
This was when I put my hand in my pocket and pulled out a Rocket.
It was like you would see in something like the movie, "The Mask"? or the "Loney Tunes" It was very cartoonish at this point.
I laughed evilly as I did so. Then flew back to Earth.
reached into my pocket again and pulled out control and press the button.
I watched as the moon exploded. I felt a little sad though because it reminded me of the Challenger Accident. 
By this time I was no longer lucid and the scene changed and I was now in a room, my guess was "Stark Tower"?
All of a sudden, I was challenged by Wanda and Nebula to wrestle a chimp name "Champ". Long story short, I was winning until the Chimp morphed into Banner, the Hulk and he threw me across the room.
The scene ended with the whole scene tearing apart. Then everything went dark.
Then I woke up.

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/1-30-2020-88723/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

since this thread is still open and the one from February not there... 
I attended advanced II but I wouldn't count it a a success.


*Spoiler* for _attempt_ : 



Im in a supermarket and want to buy onions The are in a eggbox.i open it to see the onions but there are brocken eggs inside. I get lucid and so a np. I throw some eggs on a Family around. then I get out my phone push the green button and say hallo? someone answers. I tell them to open a portal but nothing seems to happen. I see a a ordinary door and think we'll let's try. I enter and fall into the void. I move around a lot to get tactile sensation until a point that Im in doubt if its me in the dream moving or in M bed. I want to see my friend and after some moments I sit with him talking about something and loosing my lucidity




hey lang thanks for the pm. I want to vote but didn't hat to much time. also I feel like the resume of all the suggestions is way out of date and I don't feel like scroll to the last 10 pages of the suggestionthread... there is no other way or am I wrong?

----------


## Lang

Yeah, you're right! Sorry, I'm late, You know how it is.  :tongue2:  Alright, the new stuff up now!! Good Luck, guys! You can do it!  ::D:  
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ry-2020-a.html

~Lang  ::D:

----------

